# How often do you go to philharmonic?



## poloscraft (Sep 5, 2018)

As above. My parents went mad, when they realised that I had bought four tickets for september only. I usually go twice a month, but next year I have to decrease this number


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Number of tickets or number of visits?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

My wife suffers from a chronic cough which happens at odd times, so I don't go to symphony concerts anymore. I used to go alone, but it isn't as much fun.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Presuming you're an adult, why should what your parents think have anything to do with anything?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2018)

A few times a year if they happen to play something I actually want to hear. I'd usually rather see opera or new music (usually chamber music).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I used to have subscriptions to the New York Philharmonic, the Metropolitan Opera and Mostly Mozart, all for many years, until finally, I could no longer stand the rudeness of the people around me-the talking, the arm-rest bullying, the program page turning, the hearing aid whistling and the snoring. So, 16 years later, I stay home and listen to music from a choice of over 800 CDs. Very happy and never going back.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Several times a year. We have a good orchestra here.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I haven't been to a concert in decades - can't even remotely afford it.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Once or twice a year if they play something I want to hear. The last three times were this spring, Mendelssoh's Elijah, the Halloween before that, a Halloween concert, and the November before that for Bruckner's Te Deum and Schubert's Mass in A. 

Most of these concerts were university or local orchestras where ticket prices are low, generally $5 to $12. 

The last time I paid to hear a "name" orchestra was the BBC Symphony a few years back when they played a concert of English music. Tickets were $50 or $60 which wasn't worth it. They played Britten's Four Sea Interludes and Butterworth's A Shropshire Lad, music I'd never heard in concert.

I went to my local orchestral society's concert the same season (Mason Orchestral Society in Michigan) and heard Richard Strauss's Duet-Concertino for Clarinet and Bassoon and Gershwin's An American In Paris. The music was better and the playing better than the more famous orchestra. 

I can't get over the irony that, as classical music continues to be more and more a cultural non-factor, there are so many wonderful musicians everywhere that local orchestras sound as good as famous ones.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

We don't have no philharmonic in my hick town.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Booked five main concerts at Leeds Town Hall, as well as seeing Steven Isserlis in recital two weeks and booking for Stephen Hough in November. Inbetween these, support local concerts.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Unfortunately, I'm no longer able to attend NY Phil. concerts or any classical music events in New York even though I live very close in the town of New Rochelle , just north of the city because of my physical disability . Bummer .


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

superhorn said:


> Unfortunately, I'm no longer able to attend NY Phil. concerts or any classical music events in New York even though I live very close in the town of New Rochelle , just north of the city because of my physical disability . Bummer .


Man tell me about it. I have had to give up playing the contrabassoon because of my disability


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> My wife suffers from a chronic cough which happens at odd times, so I don't go to symphony concerts anymore. I used to go alone, but it isn't as much fun.


My wife and I have divergent tastes, and she doesn't like to attend weekday concerts (she wakes up every morning at 4:00 AM).

So if it's Bach on a Saturday night or Sunday afternoon, we both go - anything else, I go alone. I've gotten used to it. I/we probably go to 4-5 Boston Symphony concerts each year, and 3-4 recitals by various singers, instrumentalists, and chamber groups.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

I have only been to one live Symphonie til now; in Bremen, Germany at Die Glocke.

I have tickets to see a Youth Orchestra playing The Planets from Holst next month. I am REALLY looking forward to it 

Front row center


----------



## Sun Junqing (Sep 26, 2018)

once a year? oh my god I can't remember the last time I went to a concert


----------

